# Needing Online Friendship-tearing hair out



## mum5

hi im jo- mum of five(we dont have a tv)god that jokes old lol, anyway i have 1 boy and 3 girls and im due another boy in 4 weeks.
my wonderful partner just left me 2 weeks ago so you can imagine the chaos at my place!!i joined this site cos i keep having weird tightnings and even though ive had 6 pregnancys in 6 years(lost one 16weeks)im not sure if anything is happening.
had a show this morning but was clear so im not sure if labours on the way, i was always told shows were bloody,oh well if he comes he comes-anyway enough talking if anyone needs any advice just mail me and i will try and help after all 5 kids you do get to know whats what-lol


----------



## Steph

Hi!

Congratulations on your soon to be born new son, fingers crossed for a healthy arrival.

I'm really sorry your partner left you, at the time you no doubt need most support.

Well welcome to BnB,we're all pretty friendly i'd say, and every single one of us is here to listen(read) and support.

Good luck and lots of love

xxx


----------



## mum5

thankyou that means a lotxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Jo
Welcome to B'N'B
Wow 5 you are a braver lady than me LOL i tear my hair out with 2!!!
I never really had a show with either of mine that i noticed but i suppose with only 4 weeks to go anything could happen

I am so sorry your OH has done a bunk on you, like Steph says we are here if you need us for anything xxx


----------



## mum5

it's okay hes an arse anyway lol-i can do it by myself-im a tough cookie


----------



## Jo

Good on ya girl!!


----------



## Steph

Good for you!God they're all playing up this weather aren't they...must be some sort of full moon xx


----------



## mum5

as long as ive got patience-entonox-and icecream i'll be fine, i hope!


----------



## mum5

how old are u guys!just curious


----------



## Jo

I'm 29 hun :)


----------



## mum5

im 25


----------



## Jo

where abouts do you live hun
you have to excuse me i am just a nosey bint LOL


----------



## mum5

im 25 but i'm feeling 75 cant do anything by myself-i mean without the kids-literally i cant even pee-and if i hear the word mum or mama one more time im gonna crack....lol


----------



## mum5

sorry im in derbyshire getting a lot of support but i am missing my ex a lot and also feel like been kicked up the arris by a horse-midwife reckons its gonna be a 9lb baby all my others havent hit the 7lb mark


----------



## mum5

soz pc playing up


----------



## mum5

problem sorted i also have a 2yrold boy/a 6 year old girl going on 40/and 2 girls 4 and 1xxx


----------



## Amanda

Hiya and welcome to B & B:hi:

Blimey, you've got your hands full! Superwoman!

Sorry about your ex hun. Some men are pigs.

I'm afraid I don't have any advise about your show. I didn't get one with the first and the second was a section. It goes without saying that if you start getting pains, you should ring your labour ward. Good luck!:hugs:

Oh, and to save you asking I'm *cough* 37 *cough* and live in Leicester, so not far from Derbyshire.:hi:


----------



## mum5

from your pic you dont look it


----------



## mum5

jo i wasnt ignoring you hunni my comp was just playing upxxx


----------



## Amanda

That's what a £40 facial, £25 professional make-up, and a good photographer does for you!!!:rofl:


----------



## mum5

lol that's what i need!


----------



## VanWest

mumof5 Hi and welcome to BnB :D I too am a mother of 4 with the 5th on the way. I have four step children that live with us full time, 2 girls and 2 boys. This is my first biological child Im having now. I know how you feel all to well about wanting to tear your hair out. :D


----------



## mum5

yeah im on my own now.... there dad left 2 weeks ago because he said he just didn't love me anymore-im coping okay but its hard work before i only did half now i do all washing and caring and being 35 weeks pregnant you are limited too how much your body lets you do before it screams enough-lol:hissy:


----------



## mum5

congratulations by the way:happydance:


----------



## Jo

mumof5 said:


> jo i wasnt ignoring you hunni my comp was just playing upxxx

No worries hun, i didn't think you were ignoring me :)


----------



## VanWest

mumof5, thats what the birth mom basicly did to these kids, ran off in the middle of the night 4 yrs ago and hasnt been back since. They are better off, and I bet you will to in the long run :D


----------



## mum5

how can a mother do that!!
how old are theyx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

hello welcome to bnb all the best


----------



## VanWest

Andrea 11 1/2, Kathryn 11 on Xmas, Bradley 9, and Joel 6 I dont know how a mother could do it. I'll tell you the worst part, she left these wonderful kids(strait A's, love helping out around house) for a guy who lives with his parents, and she had another child. How old are yours?


----------



## mum5

mine are 6,4,2,1


----------



## VanWest

Good to know Im not the only one that has em so close together


----------

